# Interested in testing ADA compliance software?



## Nic Werner (Jan 17, 2019)

Hi all, I'm the founder of Daima, and we've built software that can scan a Revit model for ADA compliance, and highlight areas of non-compliance. It's a Revit plugin.

Nothing replaces decades of experience, and the goal is not to replace people, but to remove the drudgery of counting parking spaces, and to reduce the feedback loops when a client wants to shrink a bathroom to enlarge their prized mezzanine. 

As ADA experts, I'm humbly coming to you to ask for guidance and feedback in exchange for unlimited access while we are in the beta period. If you're interested, send me a PM w/your email and I'll add you to our list. 

Feel free to use this thread to ask questions, ask me anything! 

Cheers,
Nic
https://daima.city
nic@daima.city


----------



## JPohling (Jan 18, 2019)

no plug in for Acad?


----------



## Rick18071 (Jan 18, 2019)

I guess this isn't for inspectors or plan reviewers


----------



## jar546 (Jan 18, 2019)

Nic Werner said:


> Hi all, I'm the founder of Daima, and we've built software that can scan a Revit model for ADA compliance, and highlight areas of non-compliance. It's a Revit plugin.
> 
> Nothing replaces decades of experience, and the goal is not to replace people, but to remove the drudgery of counting parking spaces, and to reduce the feedback loops when a client wants to shrink a bathroom to enlarge their prized mezzanine.
> 
> ...



Please let me know if you are interested in continuing this conversation and sponsoring one of the sections of this code forum.  Right now you are coming across as spam.


----------



## Nic Werner (Jan 19, 2019)

JPohling said:


> no plug in for Acad?


Thanks for asking. Sorry, but we need a 3D model in order to calculate distances such as for accessible routes, or protruding objects. It would be a lot of work to try and recreate this from 2D.


----------



## Nic Werner (Jan 19, 2019)

jar546 said:


> Please let me know if you are interested in continuing this conversation and sponsoring one of the sections of this code forum.  Right now you are coming across as spam.



My apologies to you and the group, this wasn't intended to be as spam, it was to engage in conversation. I'm an excited techie, not a sales guy! My intent was to say that code compliance is really hard, and I'm asking a group of experts if they would be interested in seeing how far along we are in tackling this sword-in-the-stone. When we have a product in market, I'm more than happy to sponsor, but right now my goal was to have a conversation. The mention of compensation "reduced rate" was to acknowledge that you are all a group of highly skilled individuals, and that I wouldn't expect anyone to offer their time and expertise for free.

If the requirement is that we must sponsor a forum in order to discuss new approach to code compliances, please let me know and I will immediately delete this thread. We are looking for raw and honest feedback, and I feel at this stage that sponsorship would introduce bias.

sincerely,
Nic


----------



## Nic Werner (Jan 19, 2019)

Rick18071 said:


> I guess this isn't for inspectors or plan reviewers


Hi Rick, no not yet for inspectors (since it is post-construction), but if plan reviewers had Revit, then they could run this scan. The catch right now is when the plans get flattened to 2D for plan review - the fidelity isn't there to scan. I'm talking with a city that wants to have a few Revit licenses so they can run a scan upon submission to the city, and provide quick feedback to the architect before the more detailed review process begins.

There are some cool academic approaches for converting an existing room into a 3D point-cloud model, which would then work to check against building code rules. Would need the as-builts in there as well. http://art-programmer.github.io/floornet.html (watch the video)


----------



## jar546 (Jan 19, 2019)

Nic Werner said:


> My apologies to you and the group, this wasn't intended to be as spam, it was to engage in conversation. I'm an excited techie, not a sales guy! My intent was to say that code compliance is really hard, and I'm asking a group of experts if they would be interested in seeing how far along we are in tackling this sword-in-the-stone. When we have a product in market, I'm more than happy to sponsor, but right now my goal was to have a conversation. The mention of compensation "reduced rate" was to acknowledge that you are all a group of highly skilled individuals, and that I wouldn't expect anyone to offer their time and expertise for free.
> 
> If the requirement is that we must sponsor a forum in order to discuss new approach to code compliances, please let me know and I will immediately delete this thread. We are looking for raw and honest feedback, and I feel at this stage that sponsorship would introduce bias.
> 
> ...



Nic, thank you for the response.  We get a lot of "hit and run" posts similar to yours with no follow up and loaded with links.  I am on guard for that but already see that your IP matches your description (not that I have IP piercing).  Many have overseas IP addresses and never match the profile.  I think you will find a lot of use for this form as we have a lot of plans examiners, architects and engineers that are regulars here.  I see that you need a 3D model and I know that all of my electronic plan reviews are in a flat PDF format where we often rely on the specifications in a contract or spec pages along with the drawings.  At no point do I do any CAD file reviews but have been sent to me by mistake.  

Welcome to the forum.  If you find us to be helpful to your business, we can discuss an arrangement then.  Until then, good luck with your rules based and machine learning program.  I'm still trying to figure out where the machine learning comes in unless you have biometrics covered for the end user and know what they are finding.  I am very interested to hear more.

Jeff


----------

